# Auto Stop (Starting back up)



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine seems to only do this when the transmission/outside temp is quite warm, along with a clunk.

I've been getting some clunking at low speeds from the front end that sounds similar to the auto restart clunk; I have an appointment Friday to replace the tie rods as part of a TSB that calls out the issue. I will let you know if that solves my issue.


----------



## MattG (Jun 6, 2018)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Mine seems to only do this when the transmission/outside temp is quite warm, along with a clunk.
> 
> I've been getting some clunking at low speeds from the front end that sounds similar to the auto restart clunk; I have an appointment Friday to replace the tie rods as part of a TSB that calls out the issue. I will let you know if that solves my issue.


happen to have a copy of that tsb? thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> happen to have a copy of that tsb? thanks


See p.2 of this thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-...e-clunking-noise-after-releasing-brake-2.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FYI just got the car back from this repair and the restart is extremely smooth now. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> FYI just got the car back from this repair and the restart is extremely smooth now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this covered under warranty?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

llbanks522 said:


> Was this covered under warranty?


Yeah

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


????


----------

